
What I Saw in the West Bank (Video by Kim Iversen) - posix_me_less
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDJPf_JY-AE
======
jafa48
Please don’t refer to those people comitting those atrocities as Jews. Judaism
is a religion not a political movement & the true Jews are part of the Sematic
family who don’t believe in a statehood. The Kazsrs that adopted Jewdiasim for
financial gains & hijacked Judaism are the continuing there quest for personal
gains world wide & corrupting the western civilization

